# [SOLVED] SiS Mirage 3 driver issue



## Zuar (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey there,

Firstly I'd like to apologise if this is the wrong section. I wasn't sure whether to post here, the video card board or the xp board.

Anyway, I recently decided to install XP Professional 32bit on my Advent 5302 laptop so that I could use my Synth drivers and to improve the speed of the laptop.

EDIT: Was previously running Vista 32bit Home Premium

I found the SiS M672MX chipset drivers on the SiS website, downloaded them and unzipped them. When I launch the setup.exe I get the error 'Can't find InstFunc.exe result file'. 

I've been looking all over the internet and can't find an explanation for why this is happening.

Here's the full spec:


CPU	Intel Core 2 Duo T5550 (1.83GHz)
BIOS	Phoenix BIOS. Press F2 to enter
Chipset	SiS M672MX
Memory	2GB DDR2 PC2-5300 (1 Memory Slot. Max 2GB)
Hard Drive	250GB SATA
CD Drive	TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L632H
Screen	15.4" Widescreen TFT (1280x800)
Video Card	SIS Mirage3 integrated graphics (256MB shared)
Sound Card	Realtek High Definition Audio
Network Card	SiS191 Ethernet Controller
LiteOn WN6301L Wireless LAN *
Ports	4x USB 2.0
1x Headphone
1x Microphone
1x 4-in-1 Card Reader
1x Kensington Lock
1x LAN
1x VGA
Battery	U40-4S2200-C1L3 (14.4v 2200mAh)
U40-4S2200-G1L3 (14.4v 2200mAh)
U40-4S2200-G1B1 (14.8v 2200mAh)
U40-4S2200-S1B1 (14.8v 2200mAh)
Dimensions	34.65 x 255.5 x 358 (HxWxD in mm)
Weight	2.9kg
Colour	Black
Made By	Uniwill U50SI2

Thanks for any responses and help, I really appreciate it!

-Zuar


----------



## Zuar (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: SiS Mirage 3 driver issue*

FIXED: Was due to having My Computer on D drive partition rather than C.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: SiS Mirage 3 driver issue*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Glad you got it sorted. 

You can mark thread solved under thread tools near top of this page.


----------

